# Using grinds to predict the weather (within the next 30 mins...)



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

My reasonably stable grind was all over the place today and has now settled back down.

I have been using beans from a single bag for the past few days and had the grind dialled in nicely - until the temperature rose and the clouds started forming.

The first indication that there was going to be a thunderstorm was this morning when on my second espresso I noticed blonding a little earlier than the past few days. Noting the grind I changed to a slightly finer grind and found the sweet spot. A second extraction within 5 minutes confirmed this. Content with this I thought nothing more until lunchtime. A little warmer and muggier, and again I had to grind finer. The beans seemed to be swelling a wee bit, and then the rain started falling...

After the rain had passed and the temps had dropped a little the grind needed to be coarsed, eventually returning back to last nights setting.

Another espresso later in the day and all was well, until just after dinner when we decided to have a flat white. Rain was on its way and the temp had increased a wee bit, and sure enough, I needed to fiddle with the grind again.

Fine skies overhead again, temp just dipping below 20c outside (at nearly midnight) and the extractions are stable as anything, again at yesterdays grind settings.

I've not seen these extremes since working in NZ where the odd warm shower passes through.

Has anyone else noticed this today?

I'll be interested to see what happens tomorrow.


----------

